# FAQs About Sikhi



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

<<*What about undeserved suffering?
*Suffering is not inflicted directly by God but is permitted by God as a test of courage and faith. Suffering is appreciated for the good that it often brings out in humanity, e.g. compassion. Suffering is seen as the remedy and pleasure the disease. >>

can you please provide any reference from SGGS on this?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 12, 2008)

One of the imporatnt fact that is stated in SGGS ji at ang 1407 is as floows:



O Guru Arjun, You are Eternal, Invaluable, Unborn, Self-existent,

the Destroyer of fear, the Dispeller of pain, Infinite and Fearless.

You have grasped the Ungraspable, and burnt away doubt and skepticism. You bestow cooling and soothing peace.


The Self-existent, Perfect Primal Lord God Creator has taken birth.
It would imply that Guru Arjan Dev ji Maharaj was self existent.To me it appears an exaggeration. Guru ji cannot be Nirankaar as he came in the Garb or ordinary man .

This point was raised by Surinder ji in the ongoing threads and hence it is a matter of significance for all. I would request that someone may kindly take initiative to explain this.
Regards.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 12, 2008)

> *Do Sikhs believe in incarnations of God?*
> No. God reveals and manifests through all in the universe, but no finite form can be worshipped as God, who is infinite. God chose to embody the Divine Light in Guru Nanak and in nine gurus successively, and finally to the scriptures themselves, but none are to be worshipped as God.


God reveals and manifests through all in the universe, but no finite form can be worshipped as God, who is infinite.

seems that this answers many of the questions raised in other threads recently...  also seems to be in agreement with gurbani.






amarsanghera said:


> <<*What about undeserved suffering?
> *Suffering is not inflicted directly by God but is permitted by God as a test of courage and faith. Suffering is appreciated for the good that it often brings out in humanity, e.g. compassion. Suffering is seen as the remedy and pleasure the disease. >>
> 
> can you please provide any reference from SGGS on this?



the only thing i can think of is from rehras sahib...

dukh daroo sukh rog bhaya jaa sukh taami na hoee

Pain is the medicine  and pleasure is the disease; because where there is pleasure, there is no desire for  God (sggs 469).

however, i don't think this directly means a "test of courage and faith", but rather an explanation that one must escape maya (pleasure - and pain for that matter) to meet God.

there are a hundred explanations of how to escape suffering in gurbani.  but to say that god is "testing" us sounds suspiciously abrahamic to me...





it would be nice to know where this "FAQ" came from.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 12, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> One of the imporatnt fact that is stated in SGGS ji at ang 1407 is as floows:
> 
> O Guru Arjun, You are Eternal, Invaluable, Unborn, Self-existent,
> the Destroyer of fear, the Dispeller of pain, Infinite and Fearless.
> ...


 
The above verses form part of the Swaiyas – Poetry Written In Praise of The Fifth Guru ji

This is not a claim by Guru Arjan Dev ji but has been written in ecstasy of the divine radiance as experienced by the poet Kal Sahar. This is an example of the love of the poet for Guru ji. 
Sikh80 , only if you had gone a few lines further it would have become clearer to you. I say this to you, Do not pick isolated lines and try to make sense of it. Read the entire shabad and then learn the message being conveyed. 




> This point was raised by Surinder ji in the ongoing threads and hence it is a matter of significance for all. I would request that someone may kindly take initiative to explain this.
> Regards.


Surinder ji could not answer this :shock:. I think she was just testing you out.

Kind Regards


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks jasleeen.


you caught the point i wanted to make


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 12, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> The above verses form part of the Swaiyas – Poetry Written In Praise of The Fifth Guru ji
> 
> Sikh80 ..............Surinder ji could not answer this :shock:. I think she was just testing you out.
> 
> Kind Regards


 

I am extremely indebted to you for nice and clear explanation to almost 3 independednt questions. I fully agree that it was swayaiye that Bhatt Kaal had said things in praises. Whatever be the reason the line needed an explanation from a person like you who has a clear vision about the meaning of the lines. I had also spent sometime on this and then had gone back to the author this line,It is how the Bhatt were traced.

Rrgards again.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 14, 2008)

> Guru ji cannot be Nirankaar as he came in the Garb or ordinary man .


 
SO ALL WHO ARE IN FAVOR OF THE ABOVE STATEMENT, STATE THAT GURBANI IS NOT TRUE, SO GURU JI IS LYING AGAIN AND AGAIN. WOW

Where gurbani tells us multiple times:

THERE IS NO DISTINCTION BETWEEN GOD AND GURU. THERE IS NO DISTINCTION BETWEEN A SANT AND HIS WORD. 

gur parmesar naahi bhed.
brahmgyani aap parmesar.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

It has been stated very clearly that it is only the creator who knows about the creation.It is admittedly stated in the jap ji sahib .

jw krqw isrTI kau swjy Awpy jwxY soeI ] (4-19, jpu, mÚ 1)
The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows.

The one who is a part Of creation cannot be the creator HIMSELF. 
Hope it is clear .

Yes, we may call the unknown as Waheguru.It is stated that Guru nanak dev ji also meditated on 'waheguru'


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 14, 2008)

THE SAME IS SAID ABOUT THE GURU.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

Creators created this creation.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 14, 2008)

Sikh80 said:
			
		

> Creators created this creation.


 
Sikh Ji,

Can you tell how many creators?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

AMqu n jwpY kIqw Awkwru ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
The limits of the created universe cannot be perceived.
AMqu n jwpY pwrwvwru ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
Its limits here and beyond cannot be perceived.
AMq kwrix kyqy ibllwih ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
Many struggle to know His limits,
qw ky AMq n pwey jwih ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
but His limits cannot be found.
eyhu AMqu n jwxY koie ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
No one can know these limits.
Guru Nanak dev ji in Jap ji sahib...
************************
Guru Nanak ji even did not know the limit Of creation. How can he be the creator?



AmbarDhara said:


> Sikh Ji,
> 
> Can you tell how many creators?


 HE IS ONE ;THE TRUTH, 



*************************************************

whether spelled as creator/s is meaningless.Good pun,:idea:


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> It is stated that Guru nanak dev ji also meditated on 'waheguru'




just curious, but where is it stated?

waheguru only comes in two shabads in SGGS that i know of, neither of them by Guru Nanak Dev ji.

i've always wondered where we got this myself.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> just curious, but where is it stated?
> 
> waheguru only comes in two shabads in SGGS that i know of, neither of them by Guru Nanak Dev ji.
> 
> i've always wondered where we got this myself.


 
May be you are right.It should be atleast 3/4 times.I am not sure. Wahegur is satated in Swayee by Bhatts.[ poets.] I shall also have to look into to find out where exactly 'waheguru'has appeared. I think it should be in the second half and somewhere aroung ang 1400 +-30pages.

Regarding Nanak dev ji's meditating on wahegurr, I shall have to check .


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 14, 2008)

I am not trying to preach against Sikhi and not trying to break down its belief systems(like some people think, you know who u r), In fact I think Sikhi is the best religion known to man(and woman). But I have a few things stuck in my head, if anyone can shed some light on these things that would be awesome. Please organize your posts in the numbers as suggested. Thanks. BTW IF someone asked me these questions,I would have a valid reply for them.
1. Can the creator BE the creation? Yes or no?
1. Yes? Explain.
1. No? Then there is something that the creator cannot do as He/She cannot BE the creation! Therefore, there ARE limits!

2. Can the creator have a form?
2. Yes? But in SGGS it says that He/She doesn't!? So explain.
2. No? Again, there is something the creator cannot do and does not have!

3. <to be continued>

I was going to compile all my questions and make a new topic but thanks to SIkh80's FAQs, I am going to put these here, if no one minds or thinks I am anti-Sikh :rofl!!:.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 14, 2008)

Jasleen ji and Sikh80

At this link:
NationMaster - Encyclopedia: Waheguru
quote
Waheguru (and its variant, Wahguru) is used only 16 times in the Guru Granth Sahib. Of these, Waheguru occurs 9 times on page 1402 and 4 times on page 1403. Wahguru occurs 2 times on page 1403 and 1 time on page 1404.
end quote
 
A caution about the above link. There are some serious errors. On Ang 1402 and 1403 - the Bani is of Bhagat Gayand. Also found in the bani of Guru Amardas ji 96 times but not as Waheguru or Vaheguru, but in various combinations, such as vahi, vahi, vahi.

Bhai Gurdas discusses this name for God, but I sense that some of us would rather not go there tonight. So I will honor that.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Jasleen ji and Sikh80
> 
> At this link:
> NationMaster - Encyclopedia: Waheguru
> ...


 
Thanks for input.We needed it. Regarding spl. waheguru or Vaheguru, it means same.It is the choice of the translator.



BhagatSingh said:


> I am not trying to preach against Sikhi and not trying to break down its belief systems(like some people think, you know who u r), In fact I think Sikhi is the best religion known to man(and woman). But I have a few things stuck in my head, if anyone can shed some light on these things that would be awesome. Please organize your posts in the numbers as suggested. Thanks. BTW IF someone asked me these questions,I would have a valid reply for them.
> 1. Can the creator BE the creation? Yes or no?
> 1. Yes? Explain.
> 1. No? Then there is something that the creator cannot do as He/She cannot BE the creation! Therefore, there ARE limits!
> ...


 
Dear Bhagat ji,

I think you should post yoour queries in a new thread.The topic may be of interest to others and we may as well learn.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 14, 2008)

we just need to be careful. there are some big panga mistakes in that article. so maybe the number is not right either.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

You may try to give the correct figures if you can.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 14, 2008)

You know, I will try. But it is hard because the spelling is not the same throughout the Scripture. And there are different combinations. Sometimes vahiguru, vahee guru, vaheguru, vahi vahi guru, vwhigUrU, and so forth. I will tackle it. Give give me a day or two.


* OK. Good that you challenged me. Right away I discovered that the article is wrong. the lines that follow are in Raag Kirtaan Index .*

1.  Page127 Line 1  Raag Svaiyay Mehl 5: Bhatt Gayandh, Shabad :2451 - 

vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jeeo

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥
vahiguroo vahiguroo vahiguroo vahi jeeo ||
Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o.

2.  Page 127 Line 5  Raag Svaiyay Mehl 5: Bhatt Gayandh Shabad :2451 - vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jeeo

ਸਤਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸਦਾ ਤੁਹੀ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥੬॥
sath sach sree nivas adh purakh sadha thuhee vahiguroo vahiguroo vahiguroo vahi jeeo ||1||6||
You are forever True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||1||6||

3. Page284 Line 9  Raag Amrit Keertan: Bhai Gurdas ji Shabad :1738 - 

nij futhe bulaa-ee sathiguroo keeno oujee-aaraa u

ਹਰਿ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਮੰਤਰ ਅਗੰਮ ਜਗ ਤਾਰਨਹਾਰਾ ।
har vahiguroo manthar aganm jag tharanehara a

4. Page337 Line 22  Raag Vaars Bhai Gurdaas: Bhai Gurdas ji Shabad :1719 - 

naaraaein nij roop dhar naathaa naath sunaath kuraaei-aa

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁਣਾਇਆ ॥੧॥
vahiguroo gur sabadh sunaeia ||1||

Word Wahiguru was imparted (by Guru Nanak) to the people.

5. Page338 Line 5  Raag Vaars Bhai Gurdaas: Bhai Gurdas jiShabad :669 - 

gur sikhuhu gur sikh hai peer peeruhun ko-ee

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਜਪ ਹਉਮੈਂ ਖੋਈ॥
vahiguroo guroo manthr hai jap houmain khoee||

His Guru-manta is Vahiguru, whose recitation erases egotism.

6.  Page338 Line 8  Raag Vaars Bhai Gurdaas: Bhai Gurdas ji Shabad :1751 - 

nirunkaar aakaar kur joth suroop anoop dhikhaaei-aa

ਵੇਦ ਕਤੇਬ ਅਗੋਚਰਾ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਸੁਣਾਯਾ॥
vaedh kathaeb agochara vahiguroo gur shabadh sunaya||

The Gurus recited Word-Guru as Vahiguru who is beyond the Vedas and Katebas (the semtic scriptures).

7. Page338 Line 19  Raag Vaars Bhai Gurdaas: Bhai Gurdas ji Shabad :80 - 

abuguth guth abiguth dhee kuo alukh lukhaaee

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਲਾਹਣਾ ਗੁਰ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਅਲਾਏ ॥੧੩॥
vahiguroo salahana gur shabadh alaeae ||a||
Vahiguru, God, is eulogised through recitation of the Word of the Guru, Gurbani.

8..  Page338 Line 21  Raag Amrit Keertan: Bhai Nand Lal Shabad :2065 - 

saar munthr chaaro kaa chaar

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਨਿਰਧਾਰ ॥
vahiguroo manthr niradhhar ||

9. Page338 Line 27  Raag Amrit Keertan: Bhai Nand Lal
Shabad :2065 - saar munthr chaaro kaa chaar

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਪਦਪਾਵਨ ਕੀਨਾ ॥
vahiguroo padhapavan keena ||


10.  Page629 Line 4  Raag Vaars Bhai Gurdaas: Bhai Gurdas ji Shabad :668 -

 gur sikhee gur sikh sun andhur si-aanaa baahur bholaa

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਲੈ ਪਿਰਮ ਪਿਆਲਾ ਚੁਪ ਚਲੋਲਾ॥
vahiguroo gur shabadh lai piram piala chup chalola||

The Guru's word he receives is Vahiguru, the wondrous Lord, and remains silently immersed in delight.

11.  Page629 Line 21  Raag Vaars Bhai Gurdaas: Bhai Gurdas ji Shabad :1889 - prem pi-aalaa saadhusung subudh suruth anehudh livulaa-ee

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਡੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੮॥
vahiguroo vaddee vaddiaee ||a||

Wondrous is the Vaheguru whose greatness is grand.

12. Page630 Line 4  Raag Vaars Bhai Gurdaas: Bhai Gurdas ji Shabad :709 - 

gurumukh junum sukaaruthaa gurasikh mil surunee aayaa

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪੁਰਖ ਦਇਆਲ ਹੋਇ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਚੁ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਸੁਣਾਯਾ॥
sathigur purakh dhaeial hoe vahiguroo sach manthr sunaya||

Becoming kind, the Guru recites true mantra Vaheguru for him.

13. Page1016 Line 11  Raag Amrit Keertan: Rehat Nama Shabad :1984 - ran mai jaa-e naa kabhoo bhaajay

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਿਤ ਬਚਨ ਉਚਾਰੇ ॥
vahiguroo nith bachan oucharae ||

14. Page1016 Line 12  Raag Amrit Keertan: Rehat Nama Shabad :1984 - 

ran mai jaa-e naa kabhoo bhaajay

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਕੋ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਧਾਰੈ ॥
vahiguroo ko hiradhai dhharai ||

15. Page1016 Line 14  Raag Amrit Keertan: Rehat Nama Shabad :1984 - 

ran mai jaa-e naa kabhoo bhaajay

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਕੀ ਫਤੇ ਬੁਲਾਵੈ ॥
vahiguroo kee fathae bulavai ||

16.  Page1016 Line 26  Raag Amrit Keertan: Rehat Nama Shabad :1984 -

 ran mai jaa-e naa kabhoo bhaajay

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਸੁ ਜਾਪ ਕਰ ਇਸਨਾਨ ਪੜ੍ਹੈ ਜਪੁ ਜਾਪੁ ॥
vahiguroo gur manthr s jap kar eisanan parrhai jap jap ||

17.  Page1016 Line 59  Raag Amrit Keertan: Rehat Nama Shabad :1984 - 

ran mai jaa-e naa kabhoo bhaajay

ਕਰ ਇਸਨਾਨ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਹ੍ਵੈ ਬਹੈ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਬਿਨ ਅਵਰ ਨ ਕਹੈ ॥
kar eisanan pavithr hvai behai vahiguroo bin avar n kehai ||

18.  Page1016 Line 68  Raag Amrit Keertan: Rehat Nama Shabad :1984 - 

ran mai jaa-e naa kabhoo bhaajay

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਬਿਨ ਕਹੇ ਜੁ ਪਾਵੈ ਵੇਸ਼੍ਯਾ ਦਵਾਰੇ ਸਿਖ ਜੁ ਜਾਵੇ ॥
vahiguroo bin kehae j pavai vaesha dhavarae sikh j javae ||
*
So far: 18 minus 7 from Bhai Gurdas equals 11 to start. I will continue.*

* Now that was in the Raag Kirtaan Index. Here are 8 more so far from Sri Guru Granth Sahib. All in praise of Guru Ram Das, by Baghat Gayand. *

1.  Page1402 Line 11  Raag Sava-yay (praise of Guru Ram Das: Ga-yand

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥
vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jeeo ||
Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o.

2.  Page1402 Line 14  Raag Sava-yay (praise of Guru Ram Das: Ga-yand

ਸਤਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸਦਾ ਤੁਹੀ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥੬॥
sath saach sree nivaas aadh purakh sadhaa thuhee vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jeeo ||1||6||

You are forever True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||1||6||

3.  Page1402 Line 18  Raag Sava-yay (praise of Guru Ram Das: Ga-yand

ਸਤਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸਦਾ ਤੁਹੀ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥੭॥
sath saach sree nivaas aadh purakh sadhaa thuhee vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jeeo ||2||7||

You are forever True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||2||7||

4.  Page1403 Line 2  Raag Sava-yay (praise of Guru Ram Das: Ga-yand

ਸਤਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸਦਾ ਤੁਹੀ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥੮॥
sath saach sree nivaas aadh purakh sadhaa thuhee vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jeeo ||3||8||

You are forever True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||3||8||

5.  Page1403 Line 12  Raag Sava-yay (praise of Guru Ram Das: Ga-yand

ਸੇਵਕ ਕੈ ਭਰਪੂਰ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਵਾਹਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਰਾ ਸਭੁ ਸਦਕਾ ॥
saevak kai bharapoor jug jug vaahaguroo thaeraa sabh sadhakaa ||

Your servants are totally fulfilled, throughout the ages; O Waahay Guru, it is all You, forever.

6.  Page1403 Line 15  Raag Sava-yay (praise of Guru Ram Das: Ga-yand

ਸੇਵਕ ਕੈ ਭਰਪੂਰ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਵਾਹਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਰਾ ਸਭੁ ਸਦਕਾ ॥੧॥੧੧॥
saevak kai bharapoor jug jug vaahaguroo thaeraa sabh sadhakaa ||1||11||

Your servants are totally fulfilled, throughout the ages; O Waahay Guru, it is all You, forever. ||1||11||

7.  Page1403 Line 18  Raag Sava-yay (praise of Guru Ram Das: Ga-yand

ਕੀਆ ਖੇਲੁ ਬਡ ਮੇਲੁ ਤਮਾਸਾ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਭ ਰਚਨਾ ॥
keeaa khael badd mael thamaasaa vaahiguroo thaeree sabh rachanaa ||

You have formed and created this play, this great game. O Waahay Guru, this is all You, forever.

8.  Page1404 Line 2  Raag Sava-yay (praise of Guru Ram Das: Ga-yand

ਕੀਆ ਖੇਲੁ ਬਡ ਮੇਲੁ ਤਮਾਸਾ ਵਾਹਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਭ ਰਚਨਾ ॥੩॥੧੩॥੪੨॥
keeaa khael badd mael thamaasaa vaahaguroo thaeree sabh rachanaa ||3||13||42||

You have formed and created this play, this great game. O Waahay Guru, this is all Your making. ||3||13||42||

*We are up to 19, if we count raag kirtann separately from verses in SGGS. Signing off. Will continue tomorrow.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 15, 2008)

Your effort is gr8.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 15, 2008)

I was autoposted! But thank you.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 15, 2008)

Which copy Of SGGS ji do you refer? From which site can it be downloaded.?
Thx!


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 15, 2008)

you rock, Antonia!  

i only knew of the ones by Bhagat Gayand...  thanks for the effort!


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> May be you are right.It should be atleast 3/4 times.I am not sure. Wahegur is satated in Swayee by Bhatts.[ poets.] I shall also have to look into to find out where exactly 'waheguru' has appeared. I think it should be in the second half and somewhere aroung ang 1400 +-30pages.
> 
> Regarding Nanak dev ji's meditating on wahegurr, I shall have to check .


 
I refer to above query.
 As my source of information is only internet, I have to say that it should be some site that I got the information about 'waheguru' being the word that Guru nanak dev ji meditated upon. I am sorry that I cannot give the exact source.Anyone who has the authentic reference may kindly post here.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 25, 2008)

*God In sikhi*



1. Sabaddrth Sri Guru Cranth Sahib. Amritsar, 1959
2. Jodh Sirigh, Bhai, Gurmafi Nimayn. Amritsar -.s.u, 1932
3. Pritam Sirigh, ed., Sikh Phalsaphe di Rup Re.khd. Amritsar, 1975
4. Sher Singh, The Philosophy of Sikhism. LAHORE, 1944
5. Kapur Singh, Parasaraprasna. Ainritsar, 1989


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 30, 2008)

*The Sikh Identity and Constitution of IndiaA Case for Reviewing the Constitution*​ *Dr. M. S. Rahi**​ _* M.S. Rahi, M.A., L.L.B., Ph.D., Advocate, Supreme Court & Punjab High Court, Chandigarh._

kindly Google out.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Need to Correct the Hindu Perception of Sikhism​ **Dr. Jodh Singh**​ _* Dean, Faculty of Humanities & Religious Studies, Punjabi University, Patiala._

Pl. Google out.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> *Q1.How can one attain salvation? What kind of life one should lead to attain salvation?*




Kirt karo, Wand Chhako, most importantly Naam Jappo.


no need for an essay.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 1, 2008)

You are perfectly alright Jasleen ji in summing up sikhism in a line.
 But still we do read and write and try to understand the way the things should be interpreted. We all do the same things irrespective of whether we are Hindus, sikhs or Muslims. We all do study what others feel as knowledge has no limits. This process continues till life ends.

There are some advantages of starting with a clean slate as well for one keeps on learning and accumulating. That edge Americans shall always have i.e clearing concepts and making their concepts without break till they are fully convinced about things.

I do believe that you do study just like the way we do. It may be different that you may not post here. I also do post only that I read sometime. I do not write as it is very time consuming for me on account of being poor in English. 

I know you cannot say that you do not study. 

Regards


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> You are perfectly alright Jasleen ji in summing up sikhism in a line.
> But still we do read and write and try to understand the way the things should be interpreted. We all do the same things irrespective of whether we are Hindus, sikhs or Muslims. We all do study what others feel as knowledge has no limits. This process continues till life ends.
> 
> There are some advantages of starting with a clean slate as well for one keeps on learning and accumulating. That edge Americans shall always have i.e clearing concepts and making their concepts without break till they are fully convinced about things.
> ...




i did not say or imply anything about study.  sorry if my message was confusing.  it was intended to simplify things.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 1, 2008)

Your message was as clear as, as you call, crystal. Yes, words are sometimes the culprit. You should not be sorry at all.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Need to Correct the Hindu Perception of Sikhism​ **Dr. Jodh Singh**​ _* Dean, Faculty of Humanities & Religious Studies, Punjabi University, Patiala._



Need to Correct the Hindu Perception of Sikhism


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 6, 2008)

*What is the purpose of life?* 


What is the purpose of life?


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Q: How do Sikhs greet each other? What does Sat Shri Akal means?* 


Greeting in Sikhism and the meaning of Ji and Sahib


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

“_All beings and creatures are His; He belongs to all_” (Guru Granth Sahib, 425). Gurus furthermore preached to “_Sing the Praise of the One, the Immaculate Lord; He is contained within all_” (Guru Granth Sahib, 706). “_The special feature of the Sikh of the Guru is that he goes beyond the framework of caste-classification and moves in humility. Then his labor becomes acceptable at the door of God_” (Bhai Gurdas Ji, 1).


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Q: In what language are the Gurdwara ceremonies spoken? Where is this language taught?* 


Answers to Frequently Asked Questions About SIKHISM FAQ


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Q: At what age does a person “take Amrit” (become baptized into Sikhism)?* 

*Link as above
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Q: What does Sikhism say about believing in superstitions like crossing of the black cat, sneezing, lucky day, bad day or a good day?* 

*Link as above
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Q: What does Sikhism say about Witchcraft and Sorcery?* 

*A:* Sikhism denounces these kinds of activities.   

link as above


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Q: How do Sikhs feel about converting others into Sikhism?* 

*A:* Sikhs as a rule, do not run after people to convert them to Sikh faith. Sikhs do not give the world the impression that unless you convert to Sikhism, you are going to go to hell. However, Guru Nanak went around saying a prayer, “Oh my kind master, Lord, I pray unto you, save this burning world". He's not talking about Punjab. He’s not talking about India. He’s talking about all of mankind. “With your kind grace, save this world”. He was not trying to convert people to Sikhism but was telling the truth about God and His creations. The people that got inspired by him became his follower and were known as Sikhs. 

Guru Nanak says about religion, “It doesn’t matter to me from which source he/she is inspired. My prayer unto dear God is, please take that person into your arms, if that person is inspired to come and meet with you”. How you are inspired does not matter so long as you are inspired rightly into God’s arms and we should be tolerant enough to accept other’s sources of inspiration. 

Guru Nanak and the other Nine Great Gurus came into the world only 500 years ago. Could Sikhs say, “Unless you turn around and be Sikhs you will go to hell?” Does that mean before 500 years ago everybody went to hell? Or can we turn around and say that before Jesus came into this world everybody burned in hell? No. Sikhs do not run after people to convert them to Sikhism but do give information about Sikhism to anyone who asks for it. If someone is inspired, and wants to become a Sikh, they are welcome to God’s religion. 


*Q: Do westerners convert into the Sikh religion?* 

*A:* Yes, thousands of westerners converting to the Sikh faith and some of them are doing it in a very beautiful manner. But at the same time, they are inspired on their own. If someone is inspired and wants to become a Sikh, they are welcomed into the faith wholeheartedly. No person is shunned or turned away. 













http://www.realsikhism.com/faq/index.html


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

Following are the reasons how Sikhism is different from both Hinduism and Islam:  

1. Hindus worship Demi-Gods like Shiva, Bramhma, Krishna, Vishnu, Kali, Durga, Ganesh and others. Sikhism instructs to believe in One Almighty God. “_The performance of countless millions of other devotions is not even equal to one devotion to the Name of God_” (Guru Granth Sahib, 1163). [ More ... ] 

*Related Topics*
How is Sikhism a religion created by God? What does Sikhism tells about the image or description of God? According to Sikhism, how can one attain salvation? What kind of life one should lead to attain salvation? What is the purpose of life? Do Sikhs believe in equality of all humanity? What does Sikhism say about the Caste System followed by Hindus? What does Sikhism say about the practice of animal sacrifice performed by Hindus and Muslims? What does Sikhism say about the worship of animals (cow, snake, elephant) performed by Hindus? What does Sikhism say about the idol worship of demi-gods (Brahma, Vishnu, Shiva, etc.) performed by Hindus?  What does Sikhism say about the pilgrimages made by Hindus and Muslims?


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

Answers to Frequently Asked Questions About SIKHISM FAQ


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

[SIZE=+2]AMRIT AND FIVE SYMBOLS[/SIZE]

Chapter 3 - Sikh Faith


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*2. If a Sikh took Amrit and lied later, is he a Khalsa or not?* It is like asking whether a person is an American or not if he/she did something which is against the constitution. We know he remains an American but as a criminal or a guilty person depending upon the actions he did. Lying is a kind of cheating through words, which is an un-Sikh like act. A Sikh is not expected to tell a lie. Lying is a sinful for every person, whether a Sikh is or not. Life involves many aspects of our activities. Think of a student who has to learn many subjects and practice sports. One student may be good in studies and poor in sports, while the other may be good in sports but poor in studies. We recognize students by their total achievements. Similarly, a Sikh may be good in one aspect of life, but not in the others. Gurmat says. Instead of finding faults with others and requiring them to live a pious life, let us look for virtues in the people and try to live a virtuous life ourselves.[Guru Granth Page 766 ]


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 8, 2008)

The Sikhs believe the names of the days and the numbering of the dates are given by man and not by God. God made days, not good or bad days. They become good or bad to us according to our actions. When you love and remember God, Gurmat says it is a good day for you; when you ignore Him it is, a bad day. (Page 318, 640 Guru Granth Sahib)


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 9, 2008)

SIKH HISTORY
_____________________________________________________ 
http://www.sikhmarg.com/english/chapter04.html


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 9, 2008)

*2. If the ten Gurus were supposed to lead us to a very happy life, why did they lead us through so much destruction and death?*

Source: as above


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 9, 2008)

* Does it really matter whether the Sakhis are true or not? They teach us how to be good Sikhs which is what matters.*

Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 15, 2008)

* Who made the Punjabi writings first?*


Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Are the pictures of the Gurus real? If not, then why do we hang them up?*
*If the Guru let somebody paint a picture of him, are you allowed to bow or to pray to it? Is it considered all right to have the pictures of Gurus if you don't worship them?*


Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Can we make movies with the Gurus as actors as Hindus do with gods?* 



Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith
to be contd.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 24, 2008)

*A) GURDWARA* *1. Why do we have to take off our shoes when we go into Baba ji’s room or Gurdwara when Christians don’t, even though they too have their holy Bible placed in their church?*

Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith Chapter05


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Is God Greedy*


source as above


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Why do men and women sit separately? Why is the stage always on the right side (the side of the men)?*
*Why do we sit on the floor? It is hard for the people with back pains. In the Gurdwara, why is it bad for a person to sit against the wall?*
*(a) Sitting Separately*

Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith Chapter05


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Why do we have to do Ardas? (At the end of the function, just read Gurbani in the holy book).*
*Why do we stand up for performing Ardas?*

Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith Chapter05


----------



## Sikh80 (May 5, 2008)

* Why isn't there a women Granthi?*



Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith Chapter05


----------



## Sikh80 (May 12, 2008)

* Why insist on suits for girls (no naked legs), when boys are allowed to wear shorts in the Gurdwara?*

Questions & Answers - Sikh Faith Chapter05


----------



## spnadmin (May 22, 2008)

*Re: RuneScape Autotyper*

Commercial Advertising Is Forbidden


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (May 28, 2008)

what was that?


----------



## spnadmin (May 28, 2008)

amarsanghera ji, 

Was your question about my last comment? I can't tell. But if it is, you will see on about 7 or 8   threads the note that commercial advertising is forbidden. The statements are there because I was deleting commercial spamming and had to leave a note every time. The member who did this on all those threads has been kicked out of  SPN. So all his/her ads have disappeared like magic. But my note remains. It must be mystifying.


----------



## Visitor (May 30, 2008)

*What is the difference between 'dev' and 'ji'*

Could you please explain to me the difference between 'dev' and 'ji'?  I have been told that they are a term of respect but what is the actual difference between the two words?  Moreso, why is it that all the Gurus are addressed with 'dev' except for Guru Nanak whom is termed as Guru Nanak dev ji (both).  Is there a reason for this or is it simply the translations that I am reading?  Thank-you


----------



## Visitor (May 30, 2008)

Sorry if this is posted in the incorrect place, I am not too sure how to use this site yet!!


----------

